# How to strip a Panasonic DMC-ZS3 (TZ7) lens to remove dust?



## Tommygunn

I'm looking for help that will allow me to get into the lens of a Panasonic DMC-ZS3 (TZ7) to remove dust. 
So far I have stripped the camera down to where I have removed the  lens/sensor module from the camera and I'm able to remove the sensor  from the module but I don't know how to get into the lens to fix the  problem.
Below is a photo of the problem I need to fix.
Any experts?

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Derrel

No big deal...just let it be.


----------



## table1349

Read this: Dirty lens article

Reassemble the camera.

Follow Darrell's advise.




p.s. Darrell, check my response to your post in the What Filter Thread.


----------



## Tommygunn

After looking at the article I won't bother. She's all back together and working so I'll leave her that way.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Tintamar5678

I also have an issue with dust specs inside my lens.

I agree with the above posts and article that the dust specs don't show up in pictures. But I mainly use the camera for video and they show up very clearly in the video.

So with what the OP was saying...
Does anyone know how to remove the front lens so I can clean the dust out?


----------



## Garbz

There is no difference for still and video photography. If it shows up on the film or video the dust would have to either be massive (like % covered of the entire lens element) or the dust is on the sensor.


----------



## Tintamar5678

The specs are no bigger then the ones in the picture posted above


----------



## Garbz

Then they would not show up in the picture. The way light is focused means that a large portion of each element is used to focus each and every point of light. This is why reflext mirror lenses like this one: http://images.bidorbuy.co.za/user_images/234/434234_091212234803_IMG_1413_(Medium).JPG still produce pictures despite a massive black opaque blob being in the middle of the front element. 

If it shows up in the pictures then there is likely dust on the sensor itself. This isn't too uncommon. The difference between why they wouldn't show up in pictures vs video can be due to the aperture. With smaller apertures light hits the sensor on a more perpendicular angle. Give that a go and see if it then shows up in pictures. Go outside and take a photo with the aperture set at f/16

In any case if the lens isn't simply removable then cleaning may be something reserved for a repair shop.


----------



## olibear

Unfortunately I have a dust speckle or two in the inner lens of my DMC-ZS3 that does show up in pictures.  I tried blowing some compressed air in and around the lens housing whilst zooming in/out and I think it has helped as the blur is still there but not as prominent.  any suggestions?


----------



## Garbz

Sure it's in the lens and not on the sensor?


----------



## olibear

i wouldn't doubt it, but don't know enough to know the difference.  i presume i should take it in to a pro to check it out?

it's just weird.  i was taking pictures with it just fine, then a few minutes later it was there!


----------



## Garbz

Well I say it because I haven't heard of a spot in the lens being visible in a picture. On the sensor it is visible because light can't scatter around it. On a lens element light scatters around dust as it is focused making the dust spots so out of focus they are effectively invisible.


----------



## Tommygunn

If your capable then it is quite simple to get at the sensor, as I did in my attempt to get within the lens. Just separate the case and sort through the parts and separate the lens unit from the sensor board. Don't touch anything that might be to do with the flash otherwise you could get a nasty shock.

Of course, only attempt this if you have the confidence to do so otherwise you could totally screw things up.

Tom.


----------



## coert

Hi,
I have the same problem with my Panasonic DMC-ZX3. There is a dust particle visible on the outer most of the inner lenses. I can see it when that part of the picture is pointing at larger equal coloured objects (like blue sky, forgive my poor english). I am sure it is not the sensor, because zooming in and out moves the imprint of the dust particle over the picture, it also grows and shrinks, blurs and sharpens when zooming in/out, so it can't be the sensor. I was hoping to find some disassembly hints somewhere. Anyone with a hint?

Thanks in advance,

Coert


----------



## KmH

Zoom lenses are not only have mechanically complexity, often special tools and substances are required to disassemble and re-assemble them.

Then there is the task of verifying all the lens elements are precisely re-aligned once re-assembly has been completed.

Have a Panasonic authorized repair facility clean the lens.


----------



## unpopular

While newer lenses are a bit mechanically simpler than modern, electronically controlled ones, I can't imagine tearing down an integrated zoom. Who knows what it will be like in there! I've made a few simple lens repairs and modifications on lenses I don't care about. Usually I can't get the thing back together. If you're not careful, you'll remove the wrong part and the whole thing will be thrown out of calibration or, worse yet, the diaphragm will end up on the floor like the last lens I took apart. I relubed my CZJ 50/2.8, an easy enough task, and accidentally removed the infinity stop, I spent the next six hours getting it back into the right place! And that's on a very simple preset prime.

If you don't care about the camera and want to use it as practice, then go for it. But don't expect to get the thing back together. Otherwise leave it alone. The specks will like likely only show up _inside_ the bokeh, as in inside the blobs of light - something you likely have vitally none of with a compact.


----------



## Tommygunn

Just to wrap this up, I found a superb guide on Youtube that will no  doubt help those with my camera or those with similar models.
I now have a perfectly clean camera front to back.

Lens strip & clean:
How to strip and clean a Panasonic Lumix TZ series lens - with warnings!!! - YouTube

CCD cleaning:
Cleaning the CCD sensor of a Panasonic Lumix Compact Digital Camera - YouTube

Tom.


----------



## unpopular

a complete and totally unnecessary risk with absolutely no optical benefit.


----------



## Tommygunn

Considering I'm perfectly capable of it, it is well out if it's warranty, plus I had the video instructional and, added to the fact, the dust condition had got worse and was showing up on stills and video then you would be completely wrong.



> a complete and totally unnecessary risk



Your rather condescending and over the top comment would be more apt to messing with unexploded ordnance or playing in traffic than the rather more mundane cleaning of a camera.

Tom.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

good luck!


----------



## Tommygunn

As mentioned, all dust and debris has now been removed from the whole lens and sensor assembly and the camera works flawlessly after a complete tear-down.

Tom.


----------

